#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   "Übersetzung" ins "normale" verständliche Deutsch... >

## Lakritze71

Mittelständiger Interhemisphärenspalt. Supratentoriell kommen mehrere kleinfleckige Signalanhebungen imBereich der periventrikulären bzw.subkortikalen weißen Substanz und in der Corona radiata zur Darstellung in erster Linie vereinbar mit gliotischen Veränderungen. Ähnliche Glioseherde finden sich in der Ponsregion. Weiters findet sich eine periventrikuläre Leukoenzephalopathie. Mässig erweiterte Liquorräume. Symmetrisch und mässig erweitertes Ventrikelsystem. Das Bild dürfte in erster Linie mit einer chronischen Enzepahlopathie vaskulärer Natur vereinbar sein. Kein Hinweis auf rezentes Ischämisches Geschehen in der Diffusionsbildgebung fassbar. Kein Anhalt für raumfordernden Prozess in der Nativuntersuchung. Keine Ödemzeichen. Soweit regelrechte Darstellung des intrakraniellen arteiellen Gefäßsystems. Das kraniale Profil der Hypophyse deutlich eingedellt.

----------

